# First time car owner in NYC



## HudsonYards (Mar 7, 2021)

I live in NYC so there was never a reason for me to own a car..Thanks to covid the subways are unsafe and uber prices are surging.. So I decided to buy a car. My mom had two Audi's when I was a teenager; I learned to drive on her A4 Quattro... My dream car has always been the R8... But thats a bit out of my price range..So I decided to go for a TT... I searched the internet high and low for a black TT Coupe.. I was searching nation wide and happened to find one for sale two hours north of Manhattan. I purchased my manual 2002 Black Audi TT Quattro on Tuesday.. I just got it to my buildings garage today via flatbed (its impossible to get title registrations done in person bc of covid & onlines delayed.. so i cant legally drive the car yet). The cars in beautiful condition (the garage attendant and a construction worker who was picking his car up both offered to buy the car off me.lol) but i plan to upgrade the audio system, change the grill, get the hubcaps powder coated, and maybe do a matte black car wrap. The car is super cute though... I sat in my basement garage listening to cd's in after work tonight..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## TwoToneTony (Mar 11, 2021)

Beautiful car!

I bought my 2001 new in 2000 and have always had it serviced at Audi. Now that I'm retired, I do as much work on it as I can with the tools and education I have. This spring, I'm replacing all the shocks and struts. Last year I replaced all the rotors and brake pads, put a new front end on it, and rocker panel cover along with a few other minor fixes.

I'm not a mechanic but I am learning. Let me know if you have questions on your new TT.

Enjoy,

Tony (TwoToneTony)


----------



## mdubsNYC (Nov 18, 2021)

HudsonYards said:


> I live in NYC so there was never a reason for me to own a car..Thanks to covid the subways are unsafe and uber prices are surging.. So I decided to buy a car. My mom had two Audi's when I was a teenager; I learned to drive on her A4 Quattro... My dream car has always been the R8... But thats a bit out of my price range..So I decided to go for a TT... I searched the internet high and low for a black TT Coupe.. I was searching nation wide and happened to find one for sale two hours north of Manhattan. I purchased my manual 2002 Black Audi TT Quattro on Tuesday.. I just got it to my buildings garage today via flatbed (its impossible to get title registrations done in person bc of covid & onlines delayed.. so i cant legally drive the car yet). The cars in beautiful condition (the garage attendant and a construction worker who was picking his car up both offered to buy the car off me.lol) but i plan to upgrade the audio system, change the grill, get the hubcaps powder coated, and maybe do a matte black car wrap. The car is super cute though... I sat in my basement garage listening to cd's in after work tonight..


Hey Hudson Yards, I know this is an old thread, but how do you like driving your TT in the city. I commute from lower westchester and I am considering buying a TT for this purpose. With some of the city roads, I am curious as to your thoughts/experience. Thanks!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------

